# إدارة وقت الإنتاج باستخدام أداة solver



## علي محمد يوسف (10 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو المشاركة من جميع الأخوة والأخوات للفائدة المتبادلة وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الشكر والتقدير
المرفقات : ملف يتضمن مثالين عن إدارة وقت العمل


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (12 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الكريم علي محمد يوسف .. اولا اتأسف على التاخر في الرد

ثانيا اشكر لك طرح هذا الموضوع المهم 

ثاثا اطلب من حضرتكم اعطاء نبذه وشرح عن الموضوع واهميته وكيفية الاستفاده منه .. ثم الشرح الملف المرفق واعطاءنا فكره .. فالموضوع يبدوا مهم جدا ونافع
وشكرا لك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (13 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم أبو صالح على هذه المشاركة الغالية ويعتبر موضوع برمجة التعابير الحسابية وموضوع حل برنامج خطي باستخدام أداة solver موضوعان أسياسيان في الدورة 
فالأول يفيد في إنجاز الحسابات في إكسل بصورة مباشرة أو على شكل برامج وهو موضوع برمجة حاسب وأما الموضوع الثاني فيوضح خطوات العمل لحل برنامج خطي باستخدام أداة solver والبرنامج الخطي هوبرنامج رياضي لإدارة الموارد يتضمن دالة هدف بعدة متغيرات تعرف بمتغيرات القرار وجملة شروط تخضع لها هذه المتغرات .
ولأن دالة الهدف ( تابع الهدف أو الدالة الإقتصادية أو علاقة الكفاءة ) وكذلك جملة الشروط كلها من الدرجة الأولى يدعى البرنامج الرياضي بالبرنامج الخطي ويفضل البعض تسمية البرنامج الخطي بالمنهاج الخطي أو النظام الخطي تمييزا له عن برامج الحاسب .
وحل البرنامج الخطي يعني البحث عن قيم متغيرات القرار التي تحقق الشروط المطبقة وتعطينا أحسن (أفضل) قيمة ممكنة لدالة الهدف أي تعطينا أكبر قيمة ممكنة في مسائل الربح وأقل قيمة ممكنة في مسائل التكاليف (الخسارة) أي البحث عن الإدارة المثلى للموارد .
وأداة solver هي إحدى أدوات برنامج إكسل وهي عبارة عن برنامج يمكن استخدامه بشكل فعال لحل البرامج الخطية وغير الخطية أكثر من الحل باستخدام جداول السمبلكس العادية أو الإلكترونية وخصوصا إذا كان عدد متغيرات القرار كبيرا .
يمكن الوصول إلى موضوعات هذه الدورة بالبحث حسب الإسم علي محمد يوسف ثم البحث عن المواضيع المشارك فيها .
أرجو من جميع الأخوة والأخوات المشاركة للفائدة المتبادلة والله ولي التوفيق .


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (16 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رابط إلى موضوعات دورة البرمجة الخطية باستخدام أداة solver التي تم إدراجها إلى الآن 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=874131
الموضوعان الأساسيان لهذه الدورة هما موضوع برمجة التعابير الأساسية والثاني هو موضوع حل برنامج خطي باستخدام أداة solver وباقي الموضوعات أمثلة لتعزيز الفكرة وتسليط الضوء على الإستخدامات الإدارية المتنوعة لنظرية البرمجة الخطية وحل البرامج الخطية باستخدام أداة solver


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (16 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل ... الموضوع يبدو رائعا ونحن في شوق لقراءته


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (16 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز أبو صالح المحترم جزاك الله خيرا يبدو أن الرابط متغير وهذا هو في هذا اليوم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=874838
لذلك إذا لم يعمل هذا الرابط أيضا فلنفس السبب ولعل استخدام طريقة البحث التالية أفضل :
يمكن الوصول إلى موضوعات هذه الدورة بالبحث حسب إسم العضو وهو علي محمد يوسف 
ثم النقر على البحث عن جميع مواضيع علي محمد يوسف
أو بالنقر على إسمي في قائمة المتواجدون الآن الموجودة في الصفحة الرئيسية
أرجو من جميع الأخوة والأخوات المشاركة للفائدة المتبادلة والله ولي التوفيق .


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 نوفمبر 2007)

اخونا الفاضل علي محمد يوسف

نشكر لك سعة صدرك
على افادتنا بتلك الاداة (solver )
للوصول الى الادارة المثلى للموارد
واود ان لا اثقل عليك
اذا طلبت منك نستفهم منك في بعض التفاصيل
بعد قراءة الملفات الجيدة 
التي تفضلت بها علينا مشكورا

وارفق هنا روابط الموضوعين الهامين
اللذان ذكرتهما علاه 
والمحتويان على اساسيات الدورة

موضوع " برمجة التعابير "
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=65998


موضوع "حل برنامج خطي باستخدام أداة solver "
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=68077

ونشكر لك نشر الخير والعلم للناس
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك بكل خير

​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (17 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل الخير أخي العزيز ومشرفنا المتميز نهر النيييل عني وعن كل من علمني وبعلمني وعن كل من سبقني في نشر بحوث العمليات وما هذه الدورة إلا واحدة منها بهدف الوصول إلى الإدارة المثلى لمواردنا تلك الإدارة التي تحقق أكبر العائدات أو أقل التكاليف(الخسائر) ضمن شروط مفروضة يطلب
تحقبقها وما هي إلا جهد بسيط من الجهود العظيمة التي يبذلها إخوتنا وأخواتنا في هذا الملتقى الكريم بأهله .
وأشكرك من أعماق قلبي على مساعدتي بإدراج الرابطين الأساسيين لهذه الدورة لتصل إلى أكبر عدد ممكن من إخوتنا وأخواتنا الكرام وأشكرهم جميعا على جهودهم الثمينة والمفيدة وبارك الله فيكم جميعا
والحمد لله رب العالمين .


----------



## فادي الخطيب (19 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم ليس لهذه الدورة ثمرة إلا ببرامجكم الخطية وغير الخطية في مواقعكم أسأل الله التوفيق لنا جميعا .


----------



## mtm1381967 (20 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
صحيح ان السلفر قدم خدمة للهندسة الصناعية من حيت حل مسائل الامثلية من الموارد وحل البرمجة الخطية ومسائل المخازن ...لكن الاجدى برنامج ( LINGO9 ) ليس بدعاية له لكننى جربته .صحيح انه يعتمد على ادخال اوامر ...لكن هنالك مكتبة تشمل جميع نواحى المسائل المذكورة كامثلة فقط غير الارقام واضغط على اداة الحل ...
lم/مصطفى الطاهر ماطوس تاجوراء ليبيا شركة الالكترونات


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك وأرجو ممن تتوفر لديه نسخة من البرنامج رفعه إلى هذا الملتقى الكريم للإستفادة منه .


----------



## Engr (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​​جزاكم الله عنا كل خير اخى / علي محمد يوسف ومشكورين على الفائدة​​تحياتي لكم،،​Engr​


----------



## الباشا الجديد (20 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اخــــى العضــو محمد على يوسف / جزاك الله كل خي عن مشاركاتك الطيبة ومافيها من استفادة بليغة ومطلوب تعلمها


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## قلب الأحبة (31 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير أخ علي 

مجهود رائع 

انا مبتدأ لسه في علم التخطيط 

إن شاء أفهم واستفاد من اللي موجود ده

وإذا في أي استفسار أكيد هجيبه هنا : ) 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## Maged Alaa (5 يناير 2012)

*أود أن أتشرف بكم و بإضافى نفسى الى منتدى المهندسين العرب الجميل أعاننا الله على البر والتقوى *


----------



## Maged Alaa (5 يناير 2012)

لم يتم العثور على الملف عن طريق الرابط الموجود أعلى


----------

